# The "IWOM" Review



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Manufactured by IWOM Outerwear, State College, PA
Late last year I was doing my web surfing for unique Bowhunting items. I was looking for outer wear and for the most part everyone sold the same thing with a different name. I hope I don’t get into to much trouble saying that but in a round about way it is true. Scent proof, sweat proof, moisture wicking, etc… you get my point. 
When I came upon the IWOM just the name alone struck me, what the heck is an IWOM anyway? It seems to be an acronym for a lot of things but IWOM stands for Inner Warmth Outer Mobility.
Designed by a couple of guys that love to hunt and wanted to stay out longer in the cold. Allen Potter and David Eisenhuth began to design the IWOM. 
I called the company and spoke to Allen Potter, Managing Partner of the company, and he began to explain the IWOM. It is a one piece full containment system. I thought to myself, seems like a military project… Ok, bad joke. Allen went on to explain more about it and ended up sending me one. When I received it, I had to pull it get it out of the box and see this thing. The IWOM transitions from a Carry Bag, to a Parka, to a Full Body Scent Containment System. 
When I showed someone this system, they advised me that there was a similar system out prior to this, and he went on to explain how once you spotted your game you had to unzip it from the inside, take out your arms, and grab your bow. I’m thinking this is a lot of extra movement. The IWOM unwraps from its own carry bag, you put it over your head, and you have a parka with arms and a hood. Now if you get colder, you loosen the waist strap, and let it fall to your feet, put your feet inside and zip it up. Still allowing movement of your arms and legs as you would have with any other parka or jacket. This takes away a lot of unnecessary movement out of the picture. Not only does this Parka system keep you warm, it also provides scent control as well. 
Here are the specs on the IWOM:
•	The IWOM Hunting Parka is made using a brushed tricot waterproof, breathable outer shell, with a windproof membrane. All seams are sealed with a heat-bonded, waterproof tape. Waterproof zippers have been incorporated when making the IWOM.
•	The IWOM has 150 grams of Thinsulate insulation in the entire body and 100 grams in the sleeves. 
•	The inner liner is made of comfortable micro fleece embedded with EPA-Registered and Oeko-Tex1 approved SmartSilver Antimicrobial protection. 
•	Available in the following patterns:
Real Tree AP HD Camo.
Mossy Oak Treestand Camo.
•	There is a tether strap opening on the back of the IWOM, located between the shoulder-blades. As you are slipping the garment over your head, simply slide the tether strap through the tether strap opening. This feature allows you to wear your safety harness underneath the garment, eliminating any interference from your safety harness/vest that would normally occur by wearing it on the outside of your clothing.
•	Added features such as Integrated Face mask, Wrist Gaiters, and a full Hand Warmer Pocket. IWOM has removable liners inside the hand warmer pocket. They can be washed and dried separately from the parka and can be inserted and attached with Velcro. 
•	1 year warranty on quality and workmanship, 45 day money-back guarantee.

With so much to offer, what more can you ask for and if you ask for it, they probably are already working on it. Feel free to contact them with your ideas. I have already suggested a “Garage Camo” so your significant other cannot see you lurking or hiding in the garage. I don’t think we will see that any time soon.
One of my real concerns was being able to stand up safely in this one piece garment. So, after receiving it, I got in it and working off my core heat, I began to quickly warm up. I stood up and found that remarkably, there is a lot of room to turn safely. This is great for all you bowhunters out there. This garment has so much to offer, and for the same price as some others out there that do not offer anything near what the IWOM does.
The testimonials are piling up on their site. How many times have you been out late in the year and trying to hold out just a little longer but just can’t because you’re are freezing? One of the great things about the IWOM it allows you to stay out longer. Providing you more opportunity to get that animal. 
In closing, I was shorted some in using the IWOM last year, but this year I will be utilizing this on those cold late whitetail deer hunts. Time that I have had using it has been nothing short of pleasurable and actually use it at outdoor sporting events when you just can’t bear to sit there in the cold.

So, for more info on the IWOM visit them at www.IwomOuterwear.com

Review written by: Gary Elliott

GarysBowhunting.com


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 10, 2010)

*Third Party reviews of the IWOM mean a lot!*

Gary:

You are very kind, and your review is very accurate. I hope you get the opportunity to put the IWOM to heavy use this hunting season. :thumbs_up

Regards,


Mike Tarone
IWOM Outerwear,
State College, PA


----------

